# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Elephant painting self portrait

## Bedford

It's about 8 1/2 minutes worth, but pretty good if you're into Elephants.  :Smilie:   Elephant painting self portrait - YouTube

----------


## barney118

I have some of these when holidaying in Thailand as tourists do, they even had a game of soccer.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------

